# index_guest.php is weird



## Mbmax (May 21, 2009)

Hi there.
I'm not able to change any of the section in the portal  when i'm not logged in.
Sounds like the index_guest.php has some syntax error ... 







i have a frame inside a frame when i click on those java script. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tested under IE7, 8 and firefox.

Edit : tested under Konqueror (suse) and Opera (DSi and wii) got the same bug.


----------



## Mbmax (May 23, 2009)

So i'm the only one to read the portal without be logged in ?

Come on, no one else has noticed this bug ?


----------



## DBlaze (May 23, 2009)

ccosmos said:
			
		

> So i'm the only one to read the portal without be logged in ?
> 
> Come on, no one else has noticed this bug ?


I've had that bug for days now, I just couldn't be bothered posting it cause i'm mostly logged in anyways.


----------



## Mbmax (May 28, 2009)

The index_guest.php seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 14, 2009)

Happened to me to its fixed though now.


----------

